# Alvin #10 : Slow build/ Knuckle A26 Buster (The Drunken Rhomb)



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

guava wood as core :headbang:

First Side Design :

Rhomb design material :

Guava wood :boring:

Taekwood

Design Progress :nerd:​




​




​​Work Progress ​




​




​​The Rhomb B) :bouncy:​




​​Working Continue... ^_^​




​




​




​​
second frame on design progress now :blush:

​
Critism and sugesstion welcome here

Thask for looking

Regards

"A26"


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

The drunken rhomb? 

I am curious about it! 

Thank You for posting here mate.



Rip


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks very interesting desing for me


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

I always get excited to see the intricate designs your slingshots have.

-Destroyer


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

I love the shape, and the laminations are superb! This is going to be great.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Your work is PHENOMENAL!!!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

You could put a little pointy dingus on the index finger ring. Maybe useful as an aiming device but also to work like a tekko

*







*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing craftsmanship!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so amazing can't wait to see next step 
Progress 
Cheers


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> The drunken rhomb?
> 
> I am curious about it!
> 
> ...





alfshooter said:


> :thumbsup:





Sharker said:


> Looks very interesting desing for me





DestroyerOfEVIL said:


> I always get excited to see the intricate designs your slingshots have.
> 
> -Destroyer





d3moncow said:


> I love the shape, and the laminations are superb! This is going to be great.





Toolshed said:


> Your work is PHENOMENAL!!!





JediMike said:


> You could put a little pointy dingus on the index finger ring. Maybe useful as an aiming device but also to work like a tekko
> 
> *
> 
> ...





Tag said:


> Amazing craftsmanship!!!!!!!!





leon13 said:


> That's so amazing can't wait to see next step
> Progress
> Cheers


thank a lot guys..

the sec frame will post soon


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

i'm not take pict for my second frame but,

this video you can see what i will apply for my second frame






drunken board for second frame :blush: 

regards

"A26"


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

all frame done!!!








with a couple mistake








The pict will show the mistake

























































sanding progress soon as posible...


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Fantastic! I love the pattern and the shape.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool and I don't see a mistake I see a xxxxxfine slinger


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

Wow, that has to be my favorite that you've made so far!

-Destroyer


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

d3moncow said:


> Fantastic! I love the pattern and the shape.


Thanks d3moncow...



leon13 said:


> That's so cool and I don't see a mistake I see a xxxxxfine slinger


Thanks a lot Mr. Leon13,,,,,, i hope you still like the final result...



DestroyerOfEVIL said:


> Wow, that has to be my favorite that you've made so far!
> 
> -Destroyer


Thank you so much Mr. Destroyer...


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

this the final product ^_^ 

hope you like it :wub:

thanks for looking :nerd:












​










​




​










​










​




​
regards :headbang:

"A26"


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That is gorgeous! The laminations are great, as is everything about it. Well done.


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

d3moncow said:


> That is gorgeous! The laminations are great, as is everything about it. Well done.


Thank a lot Mr. d3moncow


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

... ... ^_^... ... ... :wub:... ... B)!

DL :king:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

It's so crazy! I don't know where to look! Amazing


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

This is the curx of your slingshot carreer, amazing, good to see the commentors have such excellent taste..it must have taken a LOT of time to make all the pieces fit so precisely.


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> ...... B)!
> 
> DL :king:


Thsnks "DL"



Metropolicity said:


> It's so crazy! I don't know where to look! Amazing


Thank a lot Sir, an honor to hear compliment from you.....



alfshooter said:


> :thumbsup: :wub:


 :blush: :banana:



Chuck Daehler said:


> This is the curx of your slingshot carreer, amazing, good to see the commentors have such excellent taste..it must have taken a LOT of time to make all the pieces fit so precisely.


thank you so much Mr. Chuck,,,

i will try to come with another design,,, i hope you will like the next design too...

regards

"A26"


----------



## Ramon89 (Nov 18, 2015)

awesome shooter A26


----------



## Swejim (Nov 5, 2013)

Amazing work!
The shape reminds me of the nut-squirrel in Ice Age.


----------

